
Register for hack.summit() 2016 – huge virtual conf with 64k+ attendees - maxharris
https://hacksummit.org/2016
======
prtkgpt
HN members can bypass the registration and attend for FREE using code
HACKERNEWS.

Speaker list:

-David Heinemeier Hansson (creator of Ruby on Rails) -Joel Spolsky (co-founder and CEO of StackOverflow, founder of Trello) -Thomas Kurian (EVP at Oracle. Oversees all 3000+ of Oracle software products) -Rebecca Parsons (CTO of Thoughtworks) -Kent Beck (Created Extreme Programming, created TDD, co-created Agile, authored 9 books) -Bob Martin (created the Software Craftsmanship Movement) -Tom Chi (co-created Google Glass) -Yehuda Katz (Ember.js, JQuery, Rails Core committer. Created HandleBars) -Jocelyn Goldfein (recent Engineer Director, Facebook) -Qi Lu (Executive Vice President at Microsoft. Oversees R&D for Office, SharePoint, Exchange, Yammer, Lync, Skype, Bing, Bing Apps, MSN, and more) -Ed Roman (founder of TheServerSide.com, Java book author) -Aaron Skonnard (CEO of Pluralsight) -Brian Fox (created the GNU Bash Shell, Emacs maintainer) -Chris Richardson (Java Champion, created the original Cloud Foundry) -Orion Henry (founder of Heroku) -Hampton Catlin (Created SaSS, HAML, m.wikipedia.org, and book author) -Jon Skeet (#1 answerer on StackOverflow) -Dries Buyataert (created the Drupal programming language) -Janet Weiner (Engineering at Facebook, big data expert) -Floyd Marinescu (CEO, InfoQ) -Nathan Marz (creator of Apache Storm) -Rod Vagg (Node.js Technical Chair and Core Committer) -Sarah Allen (Co-creator of After Effects, Flash video, recent Presidential Innovation Fellow)

------
saidur
Round 2! Can't wait. The last Hacksummit had 30k attendees.

------
woodbird
Love that you guys support Girls Who Code and Women Who Code.

------
rolandt25
Nice one. #thanks

------
dwanderton
Sweet.

------
brown2rl
upvote! -bobby

